# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Մաքսայինի հետ կապված հարցեր

## Artgeo

Մաքսայինի կայքում որևէ բան գտնելն ինձ չհաջողվեց: Երկու էջում կար գրած ինձ հետաքրքրող հարցի պատասխանը, երկուսն էլ իրար հակասում են... Կարճ ասած, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հարցեր են առաջանում մաքսայինի հետ կապված, այս թեմայում քննարկենք այդ հարցերը:

----------

Հայկօ (14.04.2011), Ձայնալար (14.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Սենց հարց, սուրճ կարո՞ղ եմ ստանալ փոստային առաքմամբ: Ի՞նչ քանակությամբ: Ենթակա՞ է այն մաքսազերծման: Ի՞նչ խնդիրներ կարող են առաջանալ:

----------


## Morg

Մի հարց էլ ես տամ: Ուզում եմ ներմուծել սուրճ սարքող սարք: Ինչ մաքսային հարկեր պետքա տամ, ու մոտավորապես ինչքան կնստի վրես մաքսազերծումը, եթե սարքը մոտավոր 2500 դոլարի կարգիա:

----------


## Malxas

> Սենց հարց, սուրճ կարո՞ղ եմ ստանալ փոստային առաքմամբ: Ի՞նչ քանակությամբ: Ենթակա՞ է այն մաքսազերծման: Ի՞նչ խնդիրներ կարող են առաջանալ:


Կարող ես ստանալ: Եթե որպես ֆիզիկական անձ ես ներմուծում, ապա մինչև 50 կգ կամ 150.000 դրամ քանակի դեպքում չի հարկվում: Դրա գերազանցող մասը հարկվում է մաքսային արժեքի 32 տոկոսի չափով: Սակայն ֆիզ անձը տարվա մեջ 2 անգամ կարող է օգտվել արտոնությունից:
Որպես իրավաբանական անձ (կազմակերպությունով) ներմուծելու դեպքում պարզապես հարկվում է մաքսային արժեքի 32 տոկոսի չափով:

----------

Artgeo (14.04.2011), yerevanci (14.04.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Մի հարց էլ ես տամ: Ուզում եմ ներմուծել սուրճ սարքող սարք: Ինչ մաքսային հարկեր պետքա տամ, ու մոտավորապես ինչքան կնստի վրես մաքսազերծումը, եթե սարքը մոտավոր 2500 դոլարի կարգիա:


Քո գործը մի փոքր ավելի բարդ է: Նախ պետք է ապրանքի տասնմեկանիշ ծածկագիր ստանաս ու այդպիսով որոշես ապրանքի գինը: Քո ասած 2500 դոլարը հնարավոր է հիմք չընդունեն: Կարևոր է նաև նոր է, թե օգտագործված: 
Կարծեմ մաքսային արժեքի 20 տոկոսն էր հարկվում: Պետք է ճշտել:

----------

Artgeo (05.12.2011), Morg (15.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մի հարց էլ ես տամ: Ուզում եմ ներմուծել սուրճ սարքող սարք: Ինչ մաքսային հարկեր պետքա տամ, ու մոտավորապես ինչքան կնստի վրես մաքսազերծումը, եթե սարքը մոտավոր 2500 դոլարի կարգիա:


Լավ ծանոթի դեպքում շատ քիչ կնստի: Իսկ եթե իրենց հաշվարկներով դու այդ գումարը վճարես, ապրանքի գնի 25%-ի չափով պետք է գումար դուրս տաս:
4 ամիս առաջ, ընդհանուր 10.000 $ - ի ապրանքի դիմաց, առանց ծանոթի, մոտ՝ 2000 $ :Smile:

----------

Morg (15.04.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Մի հարց ունեմ, կապ ունի որ երկրից են ներմուծում, ինչ որ տարբերություն կա? Եվ ինչպես են գնահատում արժեքի %-ով թե քանակի?
Ու ինչ ֆիքսված տոկոս կա? 32 թե 20?

----------


## John

120$ արժողությամբ հեռախոս եմ պատվիրել, էսօր մտել է Հայաստան ու ուղևորվել մաքսատուն ։Դ ամենայն հավանականությամբ վաղը կտրոնը կստանամ, որ գնամ «մաքսազերծելու» հեռախոսը։ Երկու հատ էլ հեռախոս, ամեն մեկը մոտ 100$-ի կարգի, հուլիսին եմ ստացել։  Ո՞վ է նման խնդրի հանդիպել, ի՞նչ կարելի է անել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 120$ արժողությամբ հեռախոս եմ պատվիրել, էսօր մտել է Հայաստան ու ուղևորվել մաքսատուն ։Դ ամենայն հավանականությամբ վաղը կտրոնը կստանամ, որ գնամ «մաքսազերծելու» հեռախոսը։ Երկու հատ էլ հեռախոս, ամեն մեկը մոտ 100$-ի կարգի, հուլիսին եմ ստացել։  Ո՞վ է նման խնդրի հանդիպել, ի՞նչ կարելի է անել։


Մաքսը վճարել կամ հետ ուղարկել։ Ցավոք, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա։

----------


## John

> Մաքսը վճարել կամ հետ ուղարկել։ Ցավոք, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա։


Բայց առանց մաքսազերծման թույլատրելի շեմը 200,000 ա կարծեմ, եթե վերջերս չի փոխվել։ Այ ժամկետը չեմ հիշում, փորձեմ գտնել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ հիշելով էդ ժամկետը պահը հանել էին։
Բայց եթե սխալվում եմ, հարկը պետք ա որ լինի 200.000-ը գերազանցող գումարի 5%-ի չափով (էլի վստահ չեմ)։

----------


## John

Գտա, ասում ա՝



> Եվրասիական տնտեսական միության անդամ չհանդիսացող պետությունից ֆիզիկական անձանց կողմից միջազգային փոստային կամ սուրհանդակային առաքումներով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածք ներմուծվող ապրանքների համար վճարվում են միասնական մաքսային վճարներ (բացառությամբ մաքսավճարի) հետևյալ միասնական դրույքաչափերով.
> *0 տոկոս*, եթե *մեկ ամսվա* ընթացքում տեղափոխվող ապրանքների ընդհանուր քաշը չի գերազանցում 30 կիլոգրամը, իսկ *մաքսային արժեքը չի գերազանցում 200 հազար դրամը.*
> 22.5 տոկոս, եթե մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն ներմուծվող ապրանքների ընդհանուր քաշը չի գերազանցում 30 կիլոգրամը, իսկ մաքսային արժեքը գերազանցում է 200 հազար դրամը, սակայն չի գերազանցում 1000 եվրոյին համարժեք Հայաստանի Հանրապետության դրամը.
> 30 տոկոս, բայց ոչ պակաս, քան 30 կիլոգրամը գերազանցող յուրաքանչյուր կիլոգրամի համար Միության համապատասխան միջազգային պայմանագրով սահմանված չափերը, եթե մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն ներմուծվող ապրանքների ընդհանուր քաշը գերազանցում է 30 կիլոգրամը, կամ եթե մաքսային արժեքը գերազանցում է 1000 եվրոյին համարժեք Հայաստանի Հանրապետության դրամը:


աղբյուր՝ Մաքսային ծառայության կայք

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.09.2017), Աթեիստ (07.09.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց առանց մաքսազերծման թույլատրելի շեմը 200,000 ա կարծեմ, եթե վերջերս չի փոխվել։ Այ ժամկետը չեմ հիշում, փորձեմ գտնել։


Չգիտեմ։ Իմ ունեցած վերջին տվյալներով 50 000 էր կես տարին մեկ։ Նոր գուգլեցի, դա 2014-ի բան էր։ Կարող ա դրանից հետո լիքը ջրեր են հոսել, տեղյակ չեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գտա, ասում ա՝
> 
> 
> աղբյուր՝ Մաքսային ծառայության կայք


Ահ, օքեյ, ուրեմն փաստորեն տուֆտում են։ Էս օրենքը տպած հետդ տար։

----------

John (07.09.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարո՞ղ ա ստեղ ա խնդիրը․



> Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում օրենքով սահմանված կարգով անհատ ձեռնարկատեր չհանդիսացող ֆիզիկական անձանց կողմից ապրանքների ներմուծումը դիտարկվում է որպես ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեության նպատակով իրականացվող ներմուծում, եթե ֆիզիկական անձանց կողմից Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն ներմուծվող ապրանքների չափաքանակները (այդ թվում` ըստ Միության անդամ հանդիսացող կամ չհանդիսացող երկրների) գերազանցում են Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարության սահմանած` Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն ներմուծվող ապրանքների ակնհայտ առևտրային չափաքանակները:

----------


## John

> Կարո՞ղ ա ստեղ ա խնդիրը․


Ես էլ էդ մասի վրա կասկածեցի, բայց դե 3 ամսում 3 հեռախոսը։ Եսի՞մ։ Բայց դե տրամադրվել եմ արդեն․ վաղուց առիթ չի էղել պետական մարմիններում հարցեր լուծելու, թեկուզ 2,5 տոկոս լինի մաքսազերծման վճարը՝ հատուկ որ ինձ հասցնելու են իրանց պահեստ ու լոլոներ կարդան, խոստանում եմ, չեն մարսելու ։Դ 
Ես մաթեմատիկ եմ։ Անգրագետները տեղը չեն բերում  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.09.2017), Աթեիստ (07.09.2017)

----------

